# Kohlrabi oder was ??? :-)



## lonely (24. Juli 2014)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen warum die (zugegebenen im Baumarkt) gekauften Kohlrabi keine Köpfe ausbilden ? 
Könnte es sich um ein anderes "Gemüse" handeln??

Sie wachsen wie Kohlrabi, bilden aber anstatt eines Kopfen nur einen dicken Stengel. 
Am Boden/Dünger liegt es nicht!

Ps: sorry für den dreckigen Finger, habe gerade meine Treppe vorgestrichen....

Lg Jan


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jan


Markstammkohl?

LG Uwe


----------

